# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ατύχημα στο Louis Majesty

## mpoumpoulina

Τετάρτη, 3 Μαρτίου 2010 Ναυτικό  δυστύχημα στο υπό σημαίας Μάλτας κρουαζιερόπλοιο Louis Majesty του Ομίλου Louis. 

Ειδικότερα, όπως ενημέρωσε το Γραφείο Τύπου του Λιμενικού, λόγω υψηλού κυματισμού, τριπλό κύμα κτύπησε το πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα δύο άτομα να χάσουν τη ζωή τους και έξι να τραυματιστούν.

Οι 20 Έλληνες μέλη του πληρώματος και 3 Έλληνες επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους. Το πλοίο συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του για Βαρκελώνη. Από το κτύπημα προκλήθηκαν σοβαρές υλικές ζημιές.
Για κάθε νεότερο θα σας ενημερώσουμε άμεσα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τετάρτη, 3 Μαρτίου 2010 Ναυτικό δυστύχημα στο υπό σημαίας Μάλτας κρουαζιερόπλοιο Louis Majesty του Ομίλου Louis. 
> 
> Ειδικότερα, όπως ενημέρωσε το Γραφείο Τύπου του Λιμενικού, λόγω υψηλού κυματισμού, τριπλό κύμα κτύπησε το πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα δύο άτομα να χάσουν τη ζωή τους και έξι να τραυματιστούν.
> 
> Οι 20 Έλληνες μέλη του πληρώματος και 3 Έλληνες επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους. Το πλοίο συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του για Βαρκελώνη. Από το κτύπημα προκλήθηκαν σοβαρές υλικές ζημιές.
> Για κάθε νεότερο θα σας ενημερώσουμε άμεσα.


Θα σε παρακαλέσω αν γίνεται να βάλεις την πηγή ,διότι είναι ατύχημα και πρέπει να ξέρουμε την αξιοπιστία της είδησης

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βρηκα και εδω !
Το πιθανότερο είναι το ατύχημα να έγινε στον Golf of Lion   , μιας και εκεί βγάζει χοντρή θάλασσα !

----------


## agrodemm

στο ΑΙΣ φαινεται να προσεγγιζει τωρα τη Βαρκελωνη.  Φαινεται ακομα το ιχνος  που ειχε το καραβι.  Το μεσημερι περιπου στις 14:00 επλεε περιπου 45 μιλια ΑΒΑ της Βαρκελωνης με πορεια 062 και ταχυτητα 8,7 κομβους.  Μετα φαινεται να κανει στροφη 180 με πορεια προς τη Βαρκελωνη και ταχυτητα 16-20 κομβους.  Ειναι ενδιαφερον παντως αν προσεξετε ολα τα πλοια που πλεουν στη περιοχη πανε ιδιαιτερα σιγα, που σημαινει οτι μαλλον ο καιρος ειναι ασχημος στη περιοχη.  Κανενας με μετεο?

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=918822
αναφερεται " ..Το συμβάν προκάλεσε ο ισχυρός κυματισμός  που έσπασε τα τζάμια της  πλώρης στο πέμπτο κατάστρωμα με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστούν οι επιβάτες,  δύο από τους οποίους πέθαναν από αιμορραγία."

----------


## mastrokostas

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχουμε πολλούς φίλους στο βαπόρι και η ανησυχία μας είναι μεγάλη !

----------


## mike_rodos

Aπό το *poseidon* βλέπουμε πως στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή έδεινε πρόβλεψη για Βορειοανατολικούς ανέμους 9 μποφόρ σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

eurwindb10030315.png

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι ένα απο τα δύσκολα περασματα όταν έχει θάλασσα όπως έχουμε πει και εδώ !

----------


## BULKERMAN

Σύμφωνα με ξένα site (*www.skynews.com* ) το πλοίο εν πλω απο Βαρκελώνη προς Γένοβα χτυπήθηκε από κύμα 26 ποδών με αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο 2 ανθρώπων...:cry:

----------


## DimitrisT

*Louis Cruises: Η ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας για το  δυστύχημα*
Πηγή:marinews.gr

----------


## vinman

...μία τραγική είδηση για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο....
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...post_2837.html

*edit:μόλις είδα και την ανάλογη δημοσίευση στα ατυχήματα.
θα παρακαλέσω τους moderators να το μεταφέρουν εκεί.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχουμε πολλούς φίλους στο βαπόρι και η ανησυχία μας είναι μεγάλη !


Τα τελευταια νεα για το *Louis Majesty* απο την εφημεριδα Vanguardia της Βαρκελωνης  της 3ης Μaρτιου 2010

Louis Majesty.jpg

http://www.lavanguardia.es/sucesos/n...cartagena.html

*Dos muertos y 16 heridos por una ola gigante en un crucero con destino a Cartagena*

 El siniestro ocurri&#243; esta tarde en el golfo de Le&#243;n, cuando el buque de bandera maltesa hab&#237;a salido del puerto de Cartagena con 1.350 pasajeros y 580 tripulantes


 

 

 03/03/2010 | Actualizada a las                         18:13h             |              *Sucesos* 
  Atenas.(EFE).- Al menos dos personas murieron y otras 16 resultaron heridas a bordo del *crucero* chipriota _Louis Majesty_. El buque fue golpeado por una *ola gigante* en el trayecto desde* Cartagena* a *Marsella* y tuvo que hacer escala en Barcelona para atender a las v&#237;ctimas, seg&#250;n inform&#243; el Ministerio griego de Marina Mercante. 
  Fuentes del Sistema de Emergencias M&#233;dicas (SEI) han se&#241;alado a Efe que las dos v&#237;ctimas mortales son de nacionalidad italiana y alemana y que entre los heridos hay dos graves, entre ellos una mujer de 62 a&#241;os que ha sufrido la fractura de ambas piernas, que ser&#225;n trasladados al Hospital Vall d'Hebron y al Hospital del Mar. En cuanto a los otros 14 leves, en caso de que necesiten ser ingresados ser&#225;n llevados a la Cl&#237;nica Corach&#225;n por la aseguradora de la naviera.

Varias ambulancias medicalizadas del SEI acudieron al muelle en el que ha atracado el buque chipriota para trasladar a los heridos a los centros hospitalarios de Barcelona mientras que los servicios jur&#237;dicos proceder&#225;n al levantamiento de los cad&#225;veres.

El siniestro ocurri&#243; a las 15.30 GMT en el golfo de Le&#243;n, cuando el buque de bandera maltesa se dirig&#237;a a Marsella con 1.350 pasajeros y 580 miembros de la tripulaci&#243;n a bordo, precisaron fuentes del SEI. El barco sufri&#243; el accidente a 25 millas de tierra, a la altura del Cabo de Begur, en Girona. El fuerte oleaje --con olas de unos seis metros-- impact&#243; contra las ventanas de un sal&#243;n de proa, rompi&#233;ndolas, provocando la muerte de dos de los pasajeros y 16 heridos, por lo que la tripulaci&#243;n decidi&#243; dar media vuelta hasta Barcelona para evacuarles.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=110512&cid=5

----------


## mastrokostas

Το θέμα είναι ότι δυστυχώς έχασαν την ζωή τους δυο άνθρωποι και κάποιοι άλλοι που τώρα τραβιούνται λάστιχο !!

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=04/03/2010

----------


## Natsios

Σημερινό αρθρο στη ναυτεμπορική

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1785194

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τα τεράστια κύματα είχαμε κουβεντιάσει παλιότερα εδώ και η περιοχή έιναι από τις χειρότερες θάλασσες όπως είπε και ο mastrokostas:



> Είναι ένα απο τα δύσκολα περασματα όταν έχει θάλασσα όπως έχουμε πει και εδώ !


Αλλά άλλο να τα διαβάζεις άλλο να τα ζεις για να καταλλάβουμε 20 πόδια κύμα όπως έγραψε η ισπανική εφημερίδα ή 28 'οπως έγραψαν τα άλλα ΜΜΕ έχει ύψος 6 μέτρα και 8,5 μέτρα αντίστοιχα, δηλαδή όσο ένα δυόροφο ή τριόροφο σπίτι. Το φαντάζαστε να σκάει πάνω στο βαπόρι;

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί στο άρθρο της εφημερίδας "Το βήμα" που παρέθεσε πιο πάνω ο φίλος amorgos66 ( http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=04/03/2010  ) το όνομα του κ.Λοϊζου και του πλοιάρχου είναι τονισμένο με έντονα γράμματα; Και γιατί γίνεται τόσος σαματάς γύρω από το όνομα της εταιρείας. Μου φαίνοντια υπερβολές αυτά... :?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την σημερινη _Vanguardia_ της Βαρκελωνης

http://www.lavanguardia.es/sucesos/n...arsella-g.html

1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κοιταξτε κια αυτα τα βιντεο. Ειναι πραγματι απο επιβατες; Ποιος ξερει

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fRcTaGG8Vc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nePm...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XHje...eature=related

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί στο άρθρο της εφημερίδας "Το βήμα" που παρέθεσε πιο πάνω ο φίλος amorgos66 ( http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=04/03/2010 ) το όνομα του κ.Λοϊζου και του πλοιάρχου είναι τονισμένο με έντονα γράμματα; Και γιατί γίνεται τόσος σαματάς γύρω από το όνομα της εταιρείας. Μου φαίνοντια υπερβολές αυτά... :?


Φίλε moy ,είναι ένα ακόμη άρθρο απο δημοσιογράφους που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα .
Ακόμη ανέφερε το ξύσιμο της πρύμης του Aquamarine σαν 2,5 μέτρα ρήγμα .Τι άλλο να πω ! Σε λίγο θα βγουν να πουν ότι έφταιγαν πάλι οι ναυτικοί μας, που δεν μέτρησαν τον κυματισμό, η ότι το ατύχημα αυτό το έκανε η εταιρία για να βγάλει χρήματα !
Κάποια στιγμή όλες αυτές οι ανακρίβειες , για να μην τις πω διαφορετικά , πρέπει να σταματήσουν ,διότι αυτήν την στιγμή είναι η μόνη εταιρία κρουαζιέρας που απασχολεί Ελληνικά πληρώματα ,τουλάχιστον κατά πλειοψηφία , αλλά έχει και τα γραφεία της στον Πειραιά, όπου αρκετοί φίλοι μας έχουν δουλειά .ΤΕΛΟΣ !

----------


## unbreakable

me ta karabia tis epirotiki, exoume perasei para poles fores apo ekei, mono mia fora tin patisame me ton Countess, 27/12/1999, sto xeginima tou Carribbean Season, me kapetanio ton Evgenio, anti na pai giro-giro konta stin paralia, pige eftia stin kakokairia, gia na min hasei 2 epivates ston epomeno limani, Almeria, mas espase ta parathira to kyma, alla den epathe kaneis tipota.
distihos, liges mepes argotera, mia apo tis kyries myxanes ebgale to podi exo, metaferthikame oloi ston TRITON, ton kalitero ploio pou eixe pote Potamianos.
kai ton Voyager, kai ton Explorer exoune patei megales zimies stin perioxi.
alla exartatai poli kai apo ton kapetanio

sorry for the messed up language, I'm romanian, who wants, can understand

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Σε λίγο θα βγουν να πουν ότι έφταιγαν πάλι οι ναυτικοί μας, που δεν μέτρησαν τον κυματισμό, η ότι το ατύχημα αυτό το έκανε η εταιρία για να βγάλει χρήματα !


Κι όμως, mastrokοstas, κάποιοι το έχουν ήδη ξεστομίσει!

Σε σχετικό άρθρο του ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ μπορείς να διαβάσεις μεταξύ άλλων πληροφοριών και το ακόλουθο κουφό:

_" ...Από τα πρώτα στοιχεία που έχουν έρθει στο φως, φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για ένα ακόμα εφοπλιστικό έγκλημα σε βάρος της ανθρώπινης ζωής, στο όνομα του κέρδους... "_

http://www1.rizospastis.gr/story.do?...lDate=4/3/2010

*Έ - Λ - Ε - Ο - Σ !*
Τι να πεί κανείς!

----------


## mastrokostas

Τώρα θέλεις να το χαρακτηρίσω αυτό !!!!!!
Απλά σε αυτόν τον τόπο έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο  ΣΕ ΟΛΑ !!

----------


## despo

Εγω παλι δεν θα μπώ στη ακραία φιλολογία, ομως διερωτώμαι τι είδους/αντοχής ήταν παλι αυτά τα τζάμια, που με ένα μεγάλο κυματισμό έσπασαν και προκάλεσαν το θάνατο σε 2 ανθρώπους. Διότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί οπως και να το κάνουμε ξεκίνησαν με χαρά να πάνε σε μιά κρουαζιέρα και δεν μιλάμε για ότι γλίστρησαν η' βρισκόντουσαν στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα και τους πήραν τα κύματα, υποτίθεται ήταν σε κλειστό προστατευόμενο εσωτερικό χώρο του πλοίου. Δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα ηταν ένα πολύ ληπηρό συμβάν.

----------


## ANGELOS_MOUZAKIS

Αγαπητέ Μαστροκώστα,

Το έχουμε δει το έργο , τώρα όπως ξέρεις όλοι οι Δημοσιογράφοι θαλασσόλυκοι θα βγουν και θα πουν τα πορίσματά τους , το θέμα είναι αυτό που είπες , θα αρχίσοθν να ξίνουν και παλιές πληγές όπως διάβασα στα προηγούμενα άρθρα .

----------


## leodint63

> Εγω παλι δεν θα μπώ στη ακραία φιλολογία, ομως διερωτώμαι τι είδους/αντοχής ήταν παλι αυτά τα τζάμια, που με ένα μεγάλο κυματισμό έσπασαν και προκάλεσαν το θάνατο σε 2 ανθρώπους. Διότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί οπως και να το κάνουμε ξεκίνησαν με χαρά να πάνε σε μιά κρουαζιέρα και δεν μιλάμε για ότι γλίστρησαν η' βρισκόντουσαν στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα και τους πήραν τα κύματα, υποτίθεται ήταν σε κλειστό προστατευόμενο εσωτερικό χώρο του πλοίου. Δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα ηταν ένα πολύ ληπηρό συμβάν.


Εχει παρατηρηθεί σε πλοία τα οποία έχουν αντιμετωπίσει μεγάλες κακοκαιρίες  πολύ χειρότερες αβαρίες από την θραύση υαλοπινάκων όπως πχ αποκόλληση όλης της πλώρης,αποκόλληση πρωραίου εξαρτισμού,μεγάλες ζημιές στα ελασματα της πλώρης,ρήγματα και εισροή υδάτων κλπ κλπ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Η θάλασσα ρε παιδιά δεν αστειεύεται !Για τι αντοχές να μιλήσουμε τώρα !Έτσι και έχεις την ατυχία να πέσεις σε τέτοια κακοκαιρία ,θα πάθεις ζημία . 
Δείτε εδώ ένα παράδειγμα !
Η θυμάστε τι είχε πάθει το Golden Odyssey στην Ιαπωνία ?Που του πήρε και δυο βάρκες ,και η πλώρη είχε γίνει σαν μπαστούνι ?
Αλλά μην πούμε τώρα ότι φταιει ο Λούης που είχε θάλασσα και έπαθαν ζημιά !

----------


## hspanop

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=110927&cid=5

----------


## darofossss

ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ BARCELONA. ΔΕΙΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΩΡΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ. 14 ΥΑΛΟΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ ΣΠΑΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΟΚΕΤΕΣ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΠΕΤΣΑΡΙΕΣ ΞΗΛΩΘΗΚΑΝ. ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΛΟΥΙΣ ΟΥΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ.
ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΒΑΡΚΕΛΩΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΚΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΓΕΝΟΒΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.
ΟΛΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG2obKS77EQ

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ατυχημα εγινε στο 5ο deck !


LouisMajestyDeckPlan.pdf

----------


## Tsikalos

Το δεύτερο δυστύχημα στην κρουαζίερα μέσα σε λίγες μέρες.ΌΧι ενθαρρυντικό για προορισμούς κρουαζίερας όπως το Ηράκλειο.

Όσο για το κτύπημα στη Λούις, πληρώνουν τα σπασμένα του sea diamond και οι δημοσιογράφοι δε θα πάψουν να το θυμίζουν έστω κι αν η εταιρεία δε φέρει καμία ευθύνη για το συμβάν, όσο σχετικοί η άσχετοι μπορεί να είναι

Το φαινόμενο φαντάζομαι ήταν βιαίο, Η θάλασσα έσπασε τα τζάμια κι όπως λέτε μπορεί να κάνει και χειρότερες ζημιές αλλά μήπως τα τζάμια έπρεπε να σπάνε σε μικρότερα κομμάτια αν αυτό είναι τεχνικά εφικτό και σχετικά οικονομικό;
Επίσης από το γράφημα φαίνεται ότι ήταν σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους το συμβάν. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν σχετικές ειδοποιήσεις στον κόσμο να απομακρύνεται από παράθυρα όταν επικρατούν τέτοιες συνθήκες;

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα βαπόρια δεν τα φτιάχνει ένα μαγαζί που φτιάχνει κάγκελα και αυλόπορτες ,και του είπαμε και μας έκανε και ένα βαπόρι !
Υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές , και η κατασκευή του  παρακολουθείτε απο χίλιους δυο . 
Είναι να μην σου τύχη η ανάποδη !Διότι στα βαπόρια ,δεν παρκάρεις δεξιά και σκέφτεσαι αν θα πρέπει να πας ευθεία η να γυρίσεις πίσω ,διότι η λακκούβα είναι μεγάλη και θα πάθεις ζημία ! 

Πέρα απο τους ανθρώπους που έχασαν την ζωή τους και είναι το τραγικό σε αυτήν την υπόθεση ,οι άλλοι που είναι μέσα πλήρωμα, πρέπει να συνεχίσουν.....να καθαρίσουν .....να επισκευάσουν κτλ ,και να ξανά περάσουν απο το ίδιο μέρος ,ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα ταξίδια .

----------


## Tsikalos

Είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος με αυτό που λες. Αλλά δεν είναι τυχαίο που ατυχήματα ή "στραβές" οδηγούνε σε αναθεώρηση κάποιων κανονισμών που ήδη εφαρμόζονται προς το ασφαλέστερο και σε αυτό αναρωτήθηκα.
Αυτό είναι που πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε μετά από κάθε συμβάν. Τι έφταιξε- αν υπήρξε ανθρώπινη αβλεψία -εδώ καθόλου και τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει  ώστε μελλοντικά οι συνέπειες να είναι μικρότερες.
Όσο για το πλήρωμα τελικά είναι εκείνοι που θα κουβαλάνε το γεγονός μια ζώη και θα λένε τουλάχιστο δόξα το θεό και το Αή Νικόλα που τουλάχιστον είναι καλά στην υγεία τους

----------


## leodint63

Να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ ότι όπως έχει δείξει η πρόσφατη ιστορία των τελευταίων δεκαετιών,οι κανονισμοί αναθεωρούνται η έρχονται σε εφαρμογή νέοι έπειτα από πίεση της κοινής γνώμης και των μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης κυρίως έπειτα από κάποιο μεγάλο  ατύχημα/δυστυχημα/οικολογική καταστροφή.

----------


## Mythos

> ...ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα ταξίδια .


Τα ταξίδια δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ. 

Και πάντα θα βρίσκεται ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος (συνηθέστατα ο κακός και άκαρδος καπετάνιος) που θα επωμίζεται την ευθύνη για την ανάποδη, την κακιά στιγμή, την κακιά την ώρα.

----------


## Tsikalos

Ο φίλος εννοούσε πιθανόν τα ταξίδια μέχρι τη σύνταξη. Η αναζήτηση αποδιοπομπαίων τράγων είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να κάνει κανείς μετά από οποιοδήποτε ατύχημα/δυστύχημα, αλλά δυστυχώς συμβαίνει.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εννοώ τα ταξίδια εκεί στην περιοχή  !
Έχω φάει πακέτο στον Μπέη ,και όταν επιστρέψαμε, αλλά και κάθε φορά που περνούσαμε από εκεί , ήταν κάπως !
Κάτι άλλο που δεν είπαμε είναι ότι το βαπόρι γύρισε πίσω ακριβώς στο μάτι του καιρού , πράγμα που δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο .Μπράβο τους!!

----------


## leodint63

> Τα ταξίδια δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ. 
> 
> Και πάντα θα βρίσκεται ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος (συνηθέστατα ο κακός και άκαρδος καπετάνιος) που θα επωμίζεται την ευθύνη για την ανάποδη, την κακιά στιγμή, την κακιά την ώρα.


Ο αποδιοπομπαίος  τράγος είναι  ένας πανάρχαιος θεσμός ο οποίος εξυπηρετούσε και συνεχίζει να εξυπηρετεί (σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιούν τράγους λόγω σπανιότητος)στο  να απαλλάσονται οι μη εξελιγμένες κοινωνίες από τα πάθη τους,τα λάθη τους,τις αμαρτίες τους   και από τα αποτελέσματα των ατελειών τους.Τα αρχαία χρόνια  οι Ιουδαίοι είχαν ολόκληρο τελετουργικό,υπήρχε αρχιερεύς ,μαζευόταν όλο το χωριό και μετά τις τελετουργίες  συμφωνούσαν όλοι ότι για τα πάντα έφταιγε ο δύστυχος  τράγος  τον οποίον τον φόρτωναν με τις αμαρτίες του χωριού και τον έδιωχναν για πάντα στην έρημο.Σήμερα και μάλιστα στο χώρο μας γίνεται κάτι ανάλογο.Χρέη αρχιερέως συνήθως εκτελεί κάποιος  όπως λένε οι Αγγλοι “unsalted captain” . Αυτός θα γνωματεύσει και  κατόπιν συζητήσεως με τα διάφορα τμήματα της επιχείρησης (το αντίστοιχο χωριό των Ιουδαίων) ώστε να υπάρχει σύμφωνη γνώμη,ο δύστυχος καπετάνιος (το αντίστοιχο του τράγου) θα αποπεμφθεί.Ετσι η επιχείρηση θα λυτρωθεί απο τις αμαρτίες της.Και τα ταξίδια θα συνεχίζονται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το φαινόμενο φαντάζομαι ήταν βιαίο, Η θάλασσα έσπασε τα τζάμια κι όπως λέτε μπορεί να κάνει και χειρότερες ζημιές αλλά μήπως τα τζάμια έπρεπε να σπάνε σε μικρότερα κομμάτια αν αυτό είναι τεχνικά εφικτό και σχετικά οικονομικό;
> Επίσης από το γράφημα φαίνεται ότι ήταν σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους το συμβάν. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν σχετικές ειδοποιήσεις στον κόσμο να απομακρύνεται από παράθυρα όταν επικρατούν τέτοιες συνθήκες;


Ένας όγκος θάλασσας 1 m³ (1 x 1 x 1 m περίπου μέχρι τον αφαλό ενός ανθρώπου) ζυγίζει λίγο πάνω από ένα τόνο (1.025 κιλά για την ακρίβεια) μπορείς να κατλάβεις αν αυτό το βέρος σε χτυπήσει με ταχύτητα τι γίνεται είναι το λιγότερο σαν να σε χτυπάει αυτοκίνητο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.  Όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο φίλος leodint63:



> Εχει παρατηρηθεί σε πλοία τα οποία έχουν αντιμετωπίσει μεγάλες κακοκαιρίες  πολύ χειρότερες αβαρίες από την θραύση υαλοπινάκων όπως πχ αποκόλληση όλης της πλώρης,αποκόλληση πρωραίου εξαρτισμού,μεγάλες ζημιές στα ελασματα της πλώρης,ρήγματα και εισροή υδάτων κλπ κλπ.


Μέχρι μπόμπες ξηλώνει από τις πλώρες. Οπότε μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι δεν κινδυνεύεις μόνο από τα θραύσματα του γυαλιού. 

Νομίζω ότ πρέπει να πόυμε μια καλήη κουβέντα για το πλήρωμα που τα έβγαλε πέρα (αν και ακόμα τραβιέται) σε αυτή τη δύσκολη κατάσταση. Διαχειρίστηκε τον πανικό, περιέθαλψε τραυματίες, αντιμετώπισε τις ζημιές (σίγουρα θα έγιναν βραχυκυκλώματα κ.λπ.), ΄πως έγραψε ο mastrokostas έκανε ελιγμό αναστροφής στο μάτι του καιρού χωρίς παραπάνω τραυματισμούς όταν ήρθε ο καιρός στην πάντα (κατά τη διάρκεια του ελιγμού) και μάλιστα με χαρακτηριστικά της ευστάθειας να αλλάζουν με νερό (ελεύθερη επιφάνεια) σε ψηλό κατάστρωμα είναι λίγα αό όλα είχαν να κάνουν.

----------


## typakos

se eyxaristw poly gia ta kala logia apo thn gefyra toy louis majesty

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Απίστευτο Video την στιγμή που σκάει το κύμα στο Louis Majesty....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1lHyqo3FKc

Πηγή You Tube.

Δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να ανέβει αλλά πραγματικά είναι τρομακτικό..........

----------


## ikonio

> Απίστευτο Video την στιγμή που σκάει το κύμα στο Louis Majesty....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1lHyqo3FKc
> 
> Πηγή You Tube.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να ανέβει αλλά πραγματικά είναι τρομακτικό..........



Aπίστευτο video,κρίμα για τις 2 ψυχές που χάθηκαν.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι συνεχίζει να βρίσκετε στην Βαρκελώνη ,και καταλαβαίνουμε  ότι η ταλαιπωρία τους συνεχίζεται !

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πρώτο θέμα στο Κεντρικό Δελτίο του ΡΙΚ ήταν προχθές Πέμπτη το ατύχημα του Louis Majesty.
5λεπτο ρεπορτάζ με πλάνα από τους σπασμένους υαλοθώρακες και με τις δηλώσεις του εκπροσώπου της εταιρείας μπορείτε να δείτε στο πιο κάτω link, απλά επιλέγωντας το βίντεο με όνομα _ΡΙΚ1 - 04/03/2010_

http://www.cybc.com.cy/index.php?opt...d=33&Itemid=55

----------


## M.D.I

> se eyxaristw poly gia ta kala logia apo thn gefyra toy louis majesty


 Oι ευχες,οι ανησυχιες,η συμπαρασταση μας,ας ειναι κοντα στα παιδια του πλοιου και ειδικα της γεφυρας.Μακαρι οι δυσκολες στιγμες του συμβαντος και οι δυσκολοτερες που επονται αυτου να μην τους ξαναβρουν ποτε.Καλα ταξιδια στον Πλοιαρχο και στο πληρωμα του.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι ταξιδεύει για Genoa και αυτή την στιγμή είναι λιγο ποιο γιαλό από εκεί που έγινε το ατύχημα !
¶ντε να χουν καλά ταξίδια ,και ησυχες θαλασσες !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως το γραψες... και τα ταξίδια συνεχίζονται...
...και πάλι με καιρό

...
FQMQ54 LFPW 100913

Weather bulletin on METAREA 3, METEO-FRANCE, 
Toulouse,  Wednesday 10 March 2010 at 09 UTC.
- Wind speed in BEAUFORT SCALE - Sea : Total significant.
- Please be aware, wind gusts can be a further 40 percent stronger than the averages given here, and maximum waves may be up to twice the significant height.
Part 1 : WARNING : Nr 117
Part 2 : General synopsis, Wednesday 10 at 00 UTC
Low 997 just in south of Elba's Island, slowly filling with little move, expected 1003 by 10 at 18 UTC, then moving eastward to Adriatic Sea overnight. Low 1009 just in west of Ibiza, expected 1006 in north of Algeria this afternoon, then 1003 over south of Tyrrhenian Sea tomorrow morning. 
Part 3 : Forecasts to Thursday 11 at 12 UTC
EAST OF CABRERA :
Northeasterly 3 to 5, but locally Variable Cyclonic 5 to 7 in far south at first, backing and decreasing Northwest 3 or 4 at times 5 this evening, then Westerly 2 to 4 tomorrow morning. Gusts in far south at first. Moderate locally rough, abating later. Showers locally thundery. 
BALEARES :
Variable 2 to 4, mainly Northwesterly, increasing 3 to 5 occasionally 6 near delta of Ebro, this evening, then decreasing 2 to 4 locally 5 at end. Moderate, abating slight or moderate. Scattered showers at first. 
MINORQUE :
North 5 to 7 from south to north, locally 8 in north at first, backing and decreasing Northwest 4 to 6 from south to north this afternoon locally 7 till this evening, then Northwesterly 3 to 5 at end. Gusts at first. Rough or very rough, abating moderate locally rough in north. Showers locally thundery. 
*LION :
Northwest 6 or 7, locally 8 in west, decreasing 5 to 7 overnight, then 4 to 6 tomorrow morning. Gusts. Moderate or rough, locally very rough in south in daytime*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακριβώς στην ίδια περιοχή με την δική μου εμπειρία που περιγράφω εδώ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=9986&page=19

----------


## leodint63

> Ακριβώς στην ίδια περιοχή με την δική μου εμπειρία που περιγράφω εδώ:
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=9986&page=19


 να ρωτήσω εάν υπήρχαν εναλλακτικές λύσεις?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εναλλακτικές λύσεις πάντα υπάρχουν. Είναι θέμα σωστής αρχικά πληροφόρησης των συνθηκών που επικρατούν στην περιοχή και αποφάσεων του πλοιάρχου. Κανείς πλοίαρχος πιστεύω δεν θέλει να ταλαιπωρήσει ανθρώπους και καράβι, πόσο μάλλον όταν υπάρχουν θάνατοι, τραυματισμοί και μεγάλες ζημιές. Αν γνωρίζει την πραγματική κατάσταση που θα συναντήσει στην πορεία του θα αλλάξει πορεία ώστε να προστατευτεί ή θα πιάσει λιμάνι μέχρι να κοπάσει ο καιρός. Όμως, μην ξεχνάμε ότι αν ο καιρός σε βρει μεσοπέλαγα δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή από το να παλέψεις με τα κύματα χρησιμοποιώντας όλη την ναυτοσύνη σου ώστε να βγεις από τον καιρό όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται. Και στον κόλπο του Λέοντος μιλάμε για 9 μποφόρ και πάνω.

----------


## leodint63

Εθεσα το ερώτημα διότι έχω απορήσει με την επανάληψη των ατυχημάτων/δυστυχημάτων στην συγκεκριμένη θαλάσσια περιοχή.Παρατηρώ ότι παρά την καταπληκτική πρόοδο των μετεωρολογικών δορυφόρων,των έγκυρων μέσων πρόγνωσης καιρικών συνθηκών γιά τουλάχιστον δύο και τρείς μέρες μπροστά,των προγραμμάτων ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών τα οποία μπορούν να σου κάνουν βελτιστοποίηση του πλού ανάλογα των επικρατουσών και μελλοντικών  καιρικών συνθηκών,πλοία συνεχίζουν και συναντιόνται με κυκλώνες,βρίσκονται στα λιμάνια και αντι να βγούν έγκαιρα έξω ,ο κυκλώνας περνάει από πάνω τους με τεράστιες ζημιές,πλοία βρίσκονται σε αγκυροβόλια και αντι να βγούν στο πέλαγος,"ξαφνικά" έρχεται κάποιο storm ,τα ξεσέρνει και τα ρίχνει στα βράχια.
Θέλω να πω με όλα τα ανωτέρω ότι αν αυτά συνέβαιναν στην αεροπορική βιομηχανία η οποία είναι επίσης μεταφορική βιομηχανία,με τον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα να παίζει και εκεί πρωτεύοντα ρόλο,η κοινή γνώμη θα ασκούσε τεράστια πίεση με την βοήθεια των media,και το επίπεδο ασφάλειας θα προσαρμοζόταν στο σωστό επίπεδο(μάλλον έχει προσαρμοσθεί εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες).Είδατε κάποια αντίδραση της κοινής γνώμης η κάποια σοβαρή πίεση των media για τους δύο νεκρούς πρόσφατα?Εγώ δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου συγκρίνεις διαφορετικά πράγματα !¶λλο θάλασσα και άλλο αέρας ,¶λλο βαπόρι και άλλο αεροπλάνο .¶λλο ταξίδι 10 ημερών και άλλο ταξίδι 10 ωρών maximum . 
Τα βαπόρια φτιάχνονται για να ταξιδεύουν και σε ακραίες καταστάσεις .Ξέρεις κάθε μέρα πόσα βαπόρια ταξιδεύουν με τυφώνες και σε δύσκολες συνθήκες !!Εδώ αν δεν έσπαγαν οι υαλοπίνακες ,το βαπόρι θα συνέχιζε και θα πήγαινε στον προορισμό του , απλά θα είχαν κουνηθεί και ταλαιπωρηθεί οι επιβάτες του .
Τελευταία παρατηρούνται πολύ υψηλοί κυματισμοί , που αυτό είναι κάτι που απασχολεί την παγκόσμια ναυσιπλοΐα .
Όσον αφορά τα midia ...άστα να πανε !Διότι στην ναυτιλία όποτε ασχολήθηκαν περισσότερο μπέρδεψαν παρά βοήθησαν !

----------


## mastrokostas

Και για να δεις την διαφορά που σου λεω , στην Αμερική τον πιλότο που προσθαλάσσωσε το αεροπλάνο και έσωσε τους επιβάτες τον έκαναν ήρωα .Τον καπετάνιο του Sea Diamond του φόρεσαν με χειροπέδες !!!! 
Γι αυτο αστα να πανε στο διάολο ! 
Και επειδή το σκέφτομαι και τα παίρνω ,θα σου πω ότι η ναυτιλία ήταν η μοναδική πηγή της οικονομίας μας για χρόνια !Πολύ πριν φτιάξουμε δυο γκαρσονιέρες και αρχίζουμε να το παίξουμε ξενοδόχοι .Όλα τα νησιά ,ναυτικούς στα βαπόρια είχαν και ζούσαν τις οικογένειες τους .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μεγάλο θέμα...

Πόσες φορές έχουμε βρεθεί σε αεροδρόμια και να κοιτάμε στις οθόνες (η παλίοτερα στους πίνακες) την ένδειξη Delayed ή ακόμα χειρότερα Canceled δίπλα από την πτήση μας και όταν ρωτάμε στο γκισέ να μας λένε αφοπλιστικά "λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών" (ή "due to weather conditions" στο εξωτερικό) και κανένας να μην λέει κουβέντα;

Αντίθετα πόσες φορές γίνεται είδηση "η μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών" κάποιου πλοίου της ακτοπλοΐας όταν καθυστερήσει καμιά φορά λόγω καιρού;

Παλιότερα συζητούσαμε εδω μέσα ότι και στην ποντοπόρο που δεν έχει και τον αστάθμητο παράγοντα "επιβάτης" έχει τύχει να χρειαστεί να αποδείξει καπετάνιος "ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντας" και να αιτιολογήσει τις αποφάσεις του αν έχει παρεκκλίνει λόγω καιρού και διαμαρτυρηθεί ο ναυλωτής για καθυστέρηση. Παρόλο όσα αναφέρονται σχετικά στο ναυτικό δίκαιο και στα ναυλοσύμφωνα.
Υποθέτω (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος) ότι στην κρουαζιέρα οι πιέσεις θα είναι μεγαλύτερες μια και οι επιβάτες μιας κορυαζιέρας ΄χουν πληρώσει άνα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό (για το μέσο όσο) για τις διακοπές τους και υπάρχουν μεγάλα συμφέροντα από τουρ οπερέιτορς, από εκδρομές στ λιμάνια που πιάνουν κ.λπ.

Έκανα ένα μικρό ψάξιμοκι έψαξα σε διάφορες σελίδες εταιρειών κρουαζιέρας, στα προγράμματα των κρουαζιερών, ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης από Βαρκελώνη σε Μασσαλία (ή αντίστροφα). Έτσι έβγαλα ότι ο μέσος χρόνος ταξιδιού στα διάφορα προγράμματα (που περιλαμβάνει το κροσάρισμα το κόλπου του Λέοντα, που έγινε το ατύχημα) είναι 14,5 ώρες. Από την έκδοση Distances Between Ports δίνεται απόσταση μεταξύ Βαρκελώνης και Μασσαλίας 189 ναυτικά μίλια. Δηλαδή ένα βαπόρι με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 18 κόμβους χρειάζεται 10,5 ώρες μόνο για το ταξίδι, χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τους χρόνους για ρεμέτζο, πλοήγηση αν χρειάζεται, καθυστερήσεις λόγω κυκλοφορίας, κ.λπ. Οπότε υποθέτω πρέπει να είναι τεράστια η πίεση ώστε να τηρηθεί το προγραμμα και ελάχιστα τα περιθώρια στον καπετάνιο να μειώσει ταχύτητα λόγω καιρού, να παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία ή ακόμα και καθυστερήσει την αναχώρηση.
Για την ιστορία η το μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο για το ταξίδι το βρήκα σε πρόγραμμα της Louis Cruises με 17 ώρες (17:00 με 10:00 της επόμενης)

----------


## leodint63

Στο πλαίσιο της γόνιμης παράθεσης διαφορετικών απόψεων,θα καταθέσω κάποιες ακόμα σκέψεις μου.Μόνο σε αυτόν τον μίτο υπάρχουν τρία ατυχήματα στον κόλπο του λέοντος.Αν ψάξουμε στο ιντερνετ θα βρούμε δεκάδες.Πρέπει λοιπόν να δεχτούμε έτσι απλά ότι ναι μεν στον σχεδιασμό ταξειδίου μας υπολογίζουμε και τον καιρό αλλά αν μας βρεί στην μέση της διαδρομής τότε πρέπει να "παλέψουμε"? Και στην περίπτωση των επιβατηγών/κρουαζιερόπλοιων θα πούμε στους επιβάτες,ξέρετε υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο πάλης? Θα τους πούμε ότι σε γενική αβαρία συμμετέχετε και εσείς?
Σίγουρα τα πλοία και τα αεροπλάνα είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.Σε μία ανάλυση κινδύνου όμως πρέπει (δυστυχώς δεν έχουν) να έχουν την ίδια προσέγγιση.Και τα δύο έχουν κινδύνους σε λανθάνουσα μορφή και πρέπει να ανακαλύπτονται εγκαίρως και να εκμηδενίζονται.Και τα δύο (ακόμα και τα ελικόπτερα)πρέπει να κάνουν ένα risk assesment των καιρικών συνθηκών,της ορατότητος,του traffic,των ναυτιλιακών κινδύνων.Πιστεύω ότι η αεροπορική βιομηχανία βρίσκεται έτη φωτός μπροστά από τον κλάδο μας.

----------


## leodint63

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω στο θέμα που έθιξε ο Mastrokostas.Συμφωνώ ότι η μόνη διέξοδος των κατοίκων των νησιών μας πριν την τουριστική έξαρση των τελευταίων δεκαετιών,ήταν η ναυτιλία.Η ίδια διέξοδος όμως εκείνα τα χρόνια ήταν και για τους Αμερικάνους (ιδίως πριν τον Β΄παγκόσμιο πόλεμο),γιά τους Αγγλους και για τους υπόλοιπους Βορειοευρωπαίους.Το λυπηρό είναι ότι για χρόνια πολλά η δική μας η ναυτιλία η οποία ευημερούσε σε ποσότητα ,ήταν εκτός της λεγόμενης white list.Μόνο με την έλευση του ISM έγιναν κάποιες βελτιώσεις και βρισκόμαστε απο το 2000 και μετά σtην white list.Αν κάπου κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.  Δυστυχώς σε όλα τα ναυτικά νησιά μας εκτός απο το μνημείο των πεσόντων υπερ πίστεως και πατρίδος υπάρχει και μνημείο για τους χαμένους ναύτες.

----------


## ffyiannis

καλημέρα σε όλους.είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα οπότε μην με παρεξηγήσετε :Smile: .
βλέποντας τα βίντεο απο το ατύχημα φαντάζομαι οτι οι στιγμές για τους επιβάτες θα ήταν εφιαλτικές....
αυτά που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι τα εξής.
τα κρουαζερόπλοια δεν υπάγονται στο ίδιο καθεστώς με τα επιβατηγά πλοία?(απογορευτικό απόπλου κτλ??)
και επίσης είχα δεί ένα βίντεο με ένα άλλο κρουαζερόπλοιο το οποίο προφανώς είχε απώλεια ισχύος γιατί τα κύματα το κούναγαν σαν χάρτινο.μήπως ξέρει κανείς φίλος αν ήταν απο το ίδιο σημείο?

----------


## zozef

> Και για να δεις την διαφορά που σου λεω , στην Αμερική τον πιλότο που προσθαλάσσωσε το αεροπλάνο και έσωσε τους επιβάτες τον έκαναν ήρωα .Τον καπετάνιο του Sea Diamond του φόρεσαν με χειροπέδες !!!! 
> Γι αυτο αστα να πανε στο διάολο ! 
> Και επειδή το σκέφτομαι και τα παίρνω ,θα σου πω ότι η ναυτιλία ήταν η μοναδική πηγή της οικονομίας μας για χρόνια !Πολύ πριν φτιάξουμε δυο γκαρσονιέρες και αρχίζουμε να το παίξουμε ξενοδόχοι .Όλα τα νησιά ,ναυτικούς στα βαπόρια είχαν και ζούσαν τις οικογένειες τους .


mastrokostas ολα αυτα καλα τα λες,αλλα με μια διαφορα.Δεν ειπα εγω στο καπετενιο να παει να ξυρισει τα βραχια για να παρω φωταγραφιες την καλντερα ,και οπως ξερουμε και οι δυο πολυ καλα *SAFETY FIRST.*Ενω ο αλλος του εσβησε η μηχανη .Νομιζω οτι ειναι ανομοια πραγματα?

----------


## leodint63

Αγαπητέ ZOZEF ,όπου εμπλέκεται ο ανθρώπινος παράγων και ιδίως στις μεταφορές,πάντα θα υπάρχει η πιθανότης του λάθους.Στην ναυτιλία έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι κατάλληλοι μηχανισμοί ,και αυτό λέγεται risk assesment,ώστε να περιορισθεί η να εκμηδενισθεί το ρίσκο?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε ffyianni το απαγορευτικό απόπλου είναι Ελληνική πατέντα μετά το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον το 1966. Στο εξωτερικό δεν ισχύει. Την ευθύνη του απόπλου την φέρει ο πλοίαρχος.

----------


## ffyiannis

> Φίλε ffyianni το απαγορευτικό απόπλου είναι Ελληνική πατέντα μετά το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον το 1966. Στο εξωτερικό δεν ισχύει. Την ευθύνη του απόπλου την φέρει ο πλοίαρχος.


δηλαδή δεν ισχύει πουθένα αλλού στον κόσμο???? :Surprised: 
πάντως απ'οτι έχω παρατηρήσει τα συγκεκριμένα ατυχήματα είναι γενικότερο φαινόμενο στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.

----------

